# How do I remove the door panel?



## Komarii (Nov 30, 2005)

Got a '91 Nissan NX 1600 and i need to take the door panel off to fix the lock solenoid. But the thing is i cant figure out how to take off the window knob to get the panel off. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

I assume you mean the manual crank handle that rolls your window up and down. There is a small metal clip much like a paper clip that holds it on. Push in on the door pannel near the handle so you can see underneath. Pop the clip off with a flat screwdriver or dental pick by pressing the clip off. The handle should slide right off then.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

or you can go to kragen, and get this tool. makes life a hell of a lot easier


----------



## Shawn B (Oct 5, 2005)

I "custom fabricated" a door-handle-clip puller from a size large, heavy duty, paper clip. 

Undo the paper clip so you have a decent little length to work with. Take two pair of needle-nosed pliers and bend a small tight hook on the end of the paper clip. Pops that metal clip right out.

Make sure you keep an eye on the metal clip retaining thing. It will FLY when you pull it out of there. Ask me how I know.


----------

